# PORCELAIN LID LINERS?



## shermanville ill (Jul 18, 2005)

Is there a site I can go to for getting info on the porcelain liners?

 Thanks,
 all have a good un.........
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 20, 2005)

About the only place you'll find info on the liners is in the Redbook.  Most of the marked liners like the CFJ Co. or the Hero Cross will have some mention in the description of the corresponding jars.  For the most part, the liners by themselves don't really have much value unless they're inside the correct zinc lid.  -Tammy


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 20, 2005)

Jarsnstuff,
 thanks for the info

 have a good un...
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------

